# Genie remote will not run TV



## grossmb (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a new DirecTV Genie System and a new RCA 50" LED TV. Was on the phone for close to an hour trying to get the remote to run the TV. So they had me unplug the TV and DVR for one minute. Then we reprogramed the remote and went thru the whole procedure again. Still nothing, no codes for my TV. The model of my TV is RLDED5078A-B. Maybe I need to contact RCA, not sure. Thanks Bob G.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Which Genie do you have have? Which remote do you have? provide model numbers


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

grossmb said:


> I have a new DirecTV Genie System and a new RCA 50" LED TV. Was on the phone for close to an hour trying to get the remote to run the TV. So they had me unplug the TV and DVR for one minute. Then we reprogramed the remote and went thru the whole procedure again. Still nothing, no codes for my TV. The model of my TV is RLDED5078A-B. Maybe I need to contact RCA, not sure. Thanks Bob G.


The information that pops up in a web search shows this is a TV for Canada. ???

Try to reset the remote by pressing and holding the mute and select buttons for 3 or 4 seconds until the green light on the end blinks 2 times.
Then type in the numbers 981.
Next , try the onscreen program the remote set up. When it comes to the TV brand choose it and then choose I don't know my model for the model number and let it search.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am not finding much support on the RCA website. If I remember correctly it is now owned by GE. Try the GE codes also when trying to set up the remote.

Another brand name that might have a code for it is TCL.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RCA is a brand of Technicolor SA (formerly Thomson Multimedia [formerly Thomson SA]), a French company. Technicolor SA has, in turn, licensed out the rights to use the RCA name.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCA_%28trademark%29


----------

